# I'm not sure if im an INFJ or INTJ



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

I am getting the vibe that the question shouldn't be are you an INFJ or INTJ..more as what is my type.
So far I kinda get a Fi user type possibly INFP or ISFP 

Along with the feeling that you want to be a INFJ or INTJ also seems you want to be a Intuitive over a Sensor.

Going over to what the functions actually are is helpful as well


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Also here is a more easy to read version of the link you gave: Psychological Types - Wikisocion
> 
> Here's something to read: http://www.the16types.info/vbulleti...s-of-cognitive-functions-from-various-sources


I like what you did there >.<


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

iNtrovert said:


> @_Acerbusvenator_
> 
> Your link makes it crystal clear I'm an INFJ. A few things from your link that really describes me:
> 
> ...


Tho you only made references to Fe and nothing to Ni.
Rather seems like you're a Fe dom then since a Fe aux wouldn't so likely agree with all of that from Fe, but rather just parts of it while agreeing entirely with Ni or Si.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@iNtrovert:

An INTJ (or any type) can also use Fe. How much they use is really up to the person and a lot of things.

Second: a common mistake is to type as the "I" instead of "E" version of a type by virtue of declaring oneself an introvert. Yes, this is one valid way to do MBTI, but it doesn't accurately correlate with the cognitive model necessarily. The "E" version is cognitive extroversion, which a social introvert can exhibit. It's something I find I have to repeat a lot, but remembering it's fresh and new material for those who've not seen it before.

The first step is to understand Te vs. Fe. That's not as cookie-cutter easy as one might expect, but at least the definition in the abstract makes it clear: if you're not reasoning based on established structure/logic, you're not using Te. The interesting thing with an INTJ is that they use a highly nonlinear processing scheme (Ni) and attempt to realize their visions via Te, which is quite different. Sometimes this leads to pretty ridiculous attempts! The vision of INTJ as the logical introvert is not quite accurate, because in fact, their primary function is not logical in the slightest.

So don't forget, a lot of your cognitive processing _unrelated_ to logic could come from an N function, not a T one, and so you could still be an ST or NT type. 

It depends if your actual reasoning and conclusions use an F function or T function. Typically, these two act on different domains, and hence they're somewhat hard to compare.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Tho you only made references to Fe and nothing to Ni.
> Rather seems like you're a Fe dom then since a Fe aux wouldn't so likely agree with all of that from Fe, but rather just parts of it while agreeing entirely with Ni or Si.


I also don't see no Ni Dom functioning in anything that has been said. Which is also why I am leaning towards infp - isfp
Of course I am stating that based on the belief of I over E...which hasn't became apparent just yet.


----------



## iNtrovert (Nov 29, 2012)

@myjazz 

When i first started looking into this I wanted to be an ENFP but now I don't really wan't to be a type. It's just what I got after I took 10 different test. They all came back INFJ. I took on again about 3 min ago and these were my results. 

Introverted (*I*) 86.21% Extroverted (E) 13.79%
Intuitive (*N*) 66.67% Sensing (S) 33.33%
Feeling (*F*) 72.97% Thinking (T) 27.03%
Judging (*J*) 65.71% Perceiving (P) 34.29%

I know test can mistype so if you think the types you are suggesting fit me better I'm open to look into them to see if I identify strongly with those traits. After reading some other reply's to my thread and sources I tend to think I'm an INFJ with a developed Ti. I really did find that I lack some crucial Te traits.

Thanks for your input =)


----------



## iNtrovert (Nov 29, 2012)

@myjazz 
What exactly makes you say I'm neither INFJ or INTJ


----------



## oxygen forest (Jan 5, 2012)

@_iNtrovert_

Have you read up on Ni? Read as many different sources as you can on it because there are many mediocre definitions that I could only vaguely relate to. 

Look at the differences between Ni-Te and Ni-Fe.

Also I find that if you use Ni, the good descriptions will click; otherwise they will not make sense.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

iNtrovert said:


> @_myjazz_
> 
> When i first started looking into this I wanted to be an ENFP but now I don't really wan't to be a type. It's just what I got after I took 10 different test. They all came back INFJ. I took on again about 3 min ago and these were my results.
> 
> ...


I'm gonna translate these test results.

86.21% chance of being Introverted (*I*) 13.79% chance of being Extroverted (E) 
66.67% chance of being Intuitive (*N*) 33.33% chance of being Sensing (S) 
72.97% chance of being Feeling (*F*) 27.03% chance of being Thinking (T)
65.71% chance of being Judging (*J*) 34.29% chance of being Perceiving (P)

Now, to add to that you're pulling towards INFJ which means the probability of those functions (I, N, F, J) being less.

Now you see that the test wasn't really that accurate.

And it doesn't even consider cognitive functions.


----------



## iNtrovert (Nov 29, 2012)

@myjazz and @Acerbusvenator
I didn't reference anything anything from the Ni because I didn't read it lol I skimmed and only read Te and Fe functions in depth compared them and Identified with Fe more lol. Which type does that?


----------



## iNtrovert (Nov 29, 2012)

@oxygen forset
No I haven't read up on the Ni


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

To add to what @Acerbusvenator mentioned about the test score.

Just like you are doing here you are doing with ease on a test choosing the one you want in a way.
Like when I mentioned about how my Fe affects me emotionally towards the person I debate or have a discussion with. I think you overlooked what I meant with what I said. I admit was kinda hard to put in words but I did try to make a clear example.

As far as neither INTJ or INFJ I am saying this based on several things. For instance Ni dom, I don't see no dom Ni coming from you at all honestly. Also when you mentioned the story about this has to be Intuition, well honestly NO. This is not how Ni is on a norm basis, kinda hard to explain without making this into a long dragged out comment so I will try to make it quick and short. From what you mentioned was more of a common thing to happen could be Se with previous experience or etc. etc.

A Ni dom user or even Ne dom wouldn't be unsure of such situations in life as to what Intuition is. Kinda like how Extraverts thinking they are Introverts but very rarely do you hear of a Introvert confused as a Extravert. Sometimes when like Fe is pushed may get a am I an I or E from a Introvert but after a reality check of wishful thinking they realize like E what...

I also get this Sensor type from you so far and probably a F type. So the question is are you actually an Introvert or Extravert..remember liking time alone doesn't define Introvert.

I am being honest with what I say not trying to diminish you in anyway. Other than Sensor and more than likely Feeling I don't really know which direction you should look into. I gave two possible ones earlier based on if you are an Introvert and possible Fi

If you are an INFJ then you are......


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I doubt that you are an NF out of the fact that you didn't do more research from the link I gave.
NFs are known for trying to seek out identity and answer the "who am I?".
You just basically ignored that and went straight to the information that you were sure about to support your view (that being to just read Fe vs Te).
Even as an IFP, you wouldn't really identify with Te and might even identify more with Fe than Te (due to both Fi and Fe being value focused functions)


----------



## iNtrovert (Nov 29, 2012)

@myjazz 

Everyone here is trying to help. I hope I'm not coming across as defensive and if this is any insight as to what my real type is I am really bothered by the fact that you felt you had to tell me you are not trying to diminish me. It makes me feel like something I said or did gave off an air of hostility. I really hate that you had to openly state that. Like I was anything but grateful for your help. 

If i'm not an INFJ of an INFT i'm really ok with that. I know I'm not and extrovert tho. I'm not comfortable around strangers and I don't like being the center of attention. I'm the most anxious when I'm in crowds of people. I'm a college student that has only gone to 3 parties and all three times I was forced and very uncomfortable.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

iNtrovert said:


> I am really bothered by the fact that you felt you had to tell me you are not trying to diminish me. It makes me feel like something I said or did gave off an air of hostility. I really hate that you had to openly state that. Like I was anything but grateful for your help.


Kinda sounds like Fi.
And I just had a a Deja vú about writing this.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

iNtrovert said:


> @_myjazz_
> 
> Everyone here is trying to help. I hope I'm not coming across as defensive and if this is any insight as to what my real type is I am really bothered by the fact that you felt you had to tell me you are not trying to diminish me. It makes me feel like something I said or did gave off an air of hostility. I really hate that you had to openly state that. Like I was anything but grateful for your help.
> 
> If i'm not an INFJ of an INFT i'm really ok with that. I know I'm not and extrovert tho. I'm not comfortable around strangers and I don't like being the center of attention. I'm the most anxious when I'm in crowds of people. I'm a college student that has only gone to 3 parties and all three times I was forced and very uncomfortable.


I just said that to make sure you didn't think I was just putting you down in what I said. Because I was being blunt in my opinion almost to the point of disregarding what you feel or believe. Typically a Fe user would of caught that....at least in top 2 functions...

Sorry I didn't mean to make you feel like you wasn't grateful or appreciative of us responding 
And no you did not give off any defensive stance at all, was more of me paranoid of hurting your feelings if I came of to cold in what I said.

Fi user I would say yes......


----------



## iNtrovert (Nov 29, 2012)

@Acerbusvenator 

I'm not sure if i agree with your above assessment. I took the test 10 times before i even joined the this site and still waned to really make sure this was my type. I wanted to get straight to the information the why would I still be trying to accurately type myself? Wouldn't it have been easier for me to just accept the result I was getting rather than continuing my search my my true type? It is important for me to know what I really and truly am that's the whole reason why I'm doing this.

Honestly I didn't read Ni because I didn't really know what an INTJ was I thought that they also possessed the Ni trait at the time and I was trying to differentiate between and INTJ and an INFJ so if Ni was something they had in common( and I was wrong) Ni wouldn't help further my understanding. To that I'm actively looking into it now as well as the other types everyone here as suggested I am and trying to see where I fit in. But maybe I misunderstood your assessment?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> I doubt that you are an NF out of the fact that you didn't do more research from the link I gave.
> NFs are known for trying to seek out identity and answer the "who am I?".
> You just basically ignored that and went straight to the information that you were sure about to support your view (that being to just read Fe vs Te).
> Even as an IFP, you wouldn't really identify with Te and might even identify more with Fe than Te (due to both Fi and Fe being value focused functions)


It's so funny when you on the other hand in a previous post in this thread said to not stereotype functions and their descriptions, and yet I see you stereotyping NFs as a group. GG. 

As for the OP, I don't think you're an INFJ either. You sound like a young and immature Fi dominant type to me so I would look more into INFP and ISFP respectively. I am leaning more towards ISFP though.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

iNtrovert said:


> Honestly I didn't read Ni because I didn't really know what an INTJ was I thought that they also possessed the Ni trait at the time and I was trying to differentiate between and INTJ and an INFJ so if Ni was something they had in common( and I was wrong) Ni wouldn't help further my understanding. To that I'm actively looking into it now as well as the other types everyone here as suggested I am and trying to see where I fit in. But maybe I misunderstood your assessment?


Can you try to reformulate this again? Are you saying that you didn't bother to look into Ni as a function because you didn't know that INFJs and INTJs are both Ni-dominant types?


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

LeaT said:


> It's so funny when you on the other hand in a previous post in this thread said to not stereotype functions and their descriptions, and yet I see you stereotyping NFs as a group. GG.


I like seeing @Acerbusvenator expressing what he is saying the way he is saying 

( I know you are in your NT way saying the same thing)


----------



## Undine (Nov 24, 2012)

iNtrovert said:


> @_Undine_
> 
> ESTP
> 
> ...


Whats an INSFP?
I don't know about INFP, I mean they don't have FE, but you sound like you have FE, I don't know though, people are so-posed to type themselves. But then again I don't know loads about INFP. I don't know any, and it's nearly impossible for me to understand the key mechanic of cognitive functions I don't commonly exhibit unless I often observe implemented examples of it in subjects I know well, that know they exhibit them.


----------



## Megatron50 (Nov 3, 2014)

I am of a similar dilemma. I do see traits of using Fe in the sense of being diplomatic, but I don't really 'feel' other's feelings so to say. In regards to Te, I am a very visual learner. That is to say, I do really well with writing things down into a list, seeing things in a chart, etc. I also have to move my body and talk things out to process them (like concepts). When it comes to dealing with stress and grief, I can feel stress in the moment and get flustered, but once I calm myself down and focus, I can move forward no problem. However, if something really is weighing on my conscience--like lying to someone, or having something that I know I need to fix hanging over my head--it will bother me until I fix the problem. In regards to grief, I don't process the feelings, I process an event conceptually/logically as in (x,y,and z happened because of this...) then the feelings gradually come in little waves. In short, based upon these experiences, not really sure which way to go, Te-Fi or Fe-Ti.


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

your avatar is really scary and disturbing :shocked:


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

ok I have strong feeling you are not xNFJ you are not Fe at all, you might be xSTJ with stronger Fi/Ne or xNFP with stronger Si/Te we need more information to narrow your type and functions.

the only Fe trait I found is that you said you feel obligated even if you aren't. that might be connected to Si too:


> I participate in community service when ever possible . But simply I care about others deeply and feel obligated to help.





> I find I'm often governed by emotion


 that would be more to Fi.
strong Fes are not governed by their emotions but rather they are governed by morals and ethic codes they stored.



> I can easily tell how some one feels by non verbal clues and even while texting. I pick up on the pattern and usage of words and I know instantly if something a miss.


 that is more Fi/Ne/Se than Fe/Ni. Fe are better to know how to deal and react with/to people, like showing sympathy to them but not necessary knowing their true feelings, a good example : I know Fe/Si who tried to make me feel better because she thought I'm sad just because Im not talking, and I wasn't, I was just random thinking and reflecting and that is why I was quite, she was trying to comfort me and I felt insulted and embarassed because I felt she was superficial and I got some emotions chemistry inside like feeling awkward and insulted and annoyed and anxious of what should I reply, they couldn't pick my true feelings although they made the right and acceptable action to show sympathy, that is Fe.



> I have strong beliefs and convictions that govern my life. Even though I try to avoid conflict it's hard for me to compromise on things I feel strongly about.


 If you have internal or personal strong believes that govern you then that is strong Fi function.



> I LOVE TO DEBATE! The thrill of being right the pursuit and discussion of new and important ideals and topics excites me. I never lose and I am never wrong.
> I think in webs. I always try to connect the dots between random bits of information forming my own personal database where information can be stored and retrieved when I need it.


 the first one is Ne trait the second one make me confused between Ne or Ni or Si, because you said you like to connect random information to draw conclusion and that what Ne do, but then you said you store information you build and recall them like a database and that is more Si or Ni , 

I cant explain Ni well because im not Ni dom, what I know is that Ni focus internally on one thing and subjectively(not any information connected to surrounded objects) and build and store information which he created internally until they reach a strong true answer. 



> This might not be a true INTJ trait but I argue with facts


 this can be related to Si/Te more than Ni/Te



> I lose empathy for people when I feel they are at fault and their situation as a direct result of their own miscalculation, negligence, lack of morals or character


 this is to me Si/Te more than Ni/Te or Ni/Fe


----------

